# IT jobs - local experience?



## Vega2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm thinking about relocating to Sydney. A bit about myself: currently live in Singapore; have been working as a Software engineer in an international investment bank for a couple of years.

One key word about the job situation in Australia is "local experience".
Can someone, especially if you have worked in Australia in the banking sector, please elaborate more?

I've been working with many peers from around the world (British, American, Indian, Chinese, Indonesian, and even Australian) so I find it a little odd when Australian firms emphasize so much about "local experience". I would expect the culture to be more or less like the culture I'm used to and the only thing that counts is the person's technical skill set.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## saradhy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to elaborate more on the key work.. 
I am from IT consulting background migrated to australia last year and on / off I got few calls but most of them have asked me one question : Do you have local expereince ??

What I understood is if you dont have a reference in the local market it is very hard to get a job.

Hope this may give u some insight. Share if you have any valuable info


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

This is really more about references than local experience. Someone from Australia who can confirm what sort of employee you were, what you were doing etc. 

The reason for it is that immigrants often put the whole bunch of jobs that they never did in their Resume and in most cases they cannot be checked (mainly because of time difference and language barrier).


----------



## Vega2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks Saradhy and Dexter. Now I understand it all boils down to local references.


----------



## Bibbs (Dec 13, 2010)

I wasn't really asked about local experience.

I fell it's used as an excuse if you don't meet their criteria and they want to be polite.


----------

